# Glueing Foam insulation to inside of garage door



## jbander (Jan 6, 2012)

I asked one question in here (lumberjocks) last week and got some of the finest suggestion I could ask for. I'm working in the woodshop and having such a good time that I don't want the Minnesota weather to shut the shop down (It has in the past) . So I thought I would Glue foam to the inside of my garage door and that would go a long way to keep out the cold. The rest of the shop is insulated. Two questions what type of foam would you suggest and my most important question is what will glue Foam to wood. Also I will wait for warm weather to seal the door itself ,with Rubber seal for the bottom of the door and seal all away around the rest of the door (both are there now but very old). Again thank you all for your help.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Jon,
Construction adhesive will bind it tight. You may need to heat the garage, get the tube warm as well as the inside face of the door. I've seen it used at really cold temperatures, but I'd rather not. You also may need to rig something to hold the foam to the door until it almost cures. 
There are several kinds of construction adhesive. But, nearly any one will work for you.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Are you attaching to steel door or wooden door ?
I would use the blue foam rigid insulation. It is denser, gives better R value and will stand up to rougher conditions. I would also consider 2 or 3 stainless pins through each panel of the door with Large plastic washer on inside.


----------



## yammi450 (Feb 11, 2011)

There are products for garage door insulation but to me it liooks like styrofoam with a reflective aluminum film on it. I would say maybe try the local HD or Lowes.


----------



## jbander (Jan 6, 2012)

I believe it is a pressed wood, it's a inexpensive door. I've heard and read some people saying that liquid nail product came apart in the cold . I don't know which kind of liquid nails they were talking about , I believe there is many types.


----------



## shane1138 (Jan 12, 2012)

most stores who sell Garage doors or insulation will be able to tell you which adhesive is best for your application. it depends on what insulation u use so check with someone at store when u but it.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

If it is wood door you can use a "Grip nail" from the inside. This nail already has the LARGE washer head on it. Another thing to watch for…..if your door is mechanically spring balaced, extra weight will interfere with the up and down motion. The springs are matched to the weight of the door ! Styrofoam itself should not affect the weight that much, but if you are thinking of covering the inside with something then I would be concerned.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I believe it is a pressed wood, it's a inexpensive door. I've heard and read some people saying that liquid nail product came apart in the cold . I don't know which kind of liquid nails they were talking about , I believe there is many types.

I would suggest that you find a "Construction Adhesive" other than the Liquid Nails brand. Around here, the contractors use Quikrete brand Construction Adhesive. I've found it to be quite good and not affected by cold.
Canadianchips' suggestion is a great one. I'd still use an adhesive along with the nails, though.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

We glued styrofoam to a similar type door in our fire station over twenty years ago. I believe the construction adhesive we used was called F-26. We did it on a warm day though, not during the cold.

We actually did two doors wooden doors and on metal door. The two wooden ones did OK but after a few years, a couple of the foam boards came loose. Easy enough to reattach them though.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

MickeyD and I did our doors with 2" styrofoam insulation and glued the panels on with Liquid Nails. Made a huge differance!


----------



## Sbilly (Dec 29, 2011)

If its like a uninsulated metal door they have a hollow recess that makes the door the same thickness as a insulated door. If it does cut board insulation that will fit in there the buy a sheet of plastic that's like 1/16 thick that will wedge between the lips of the door sections. No glue no screws this way. I've bought a door that was done that way


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Who is ThermaDoor? 
I'll play that silly game - 
Is he a spammer?
He is?
Great! What do I win?


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

If it is a solid wood door does it need insulated?? I have the same type of door it is a 16'er. I live in northern Indiana. I recently finished insulating the shop. last weekend I heated it all weekend, it had good heat. I stopped feeding the stove at 6pm on sunday, monday morning at 5:30 it was still 70, monday night it was still 55, tuesday morning it was 45, and has rode right in that range all week without relighting the stove . I still need to seal the overhead door around the edge, and put in the new man door. I think with the overhead door you have the best thing you can do is to seal it around the edges. That is where I would start. I would just hate to see you go through all that and end up with the problem being more of a seal issue.


----------

